# PIZZAPLAUDER die 385igste  11.JUNI



## Coffee (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo Ihr alle aus Franken und nichtfranken kommet ;-)


es wird wieder Zeit. Zum Pizzaplauder aufzurufen. Udn damit ALLE schön vorplanen können. wieder eine rechtzeitige ansage meinerseits *gg*

*Termin:

11. Juni 2004


Ort:

Vecchia Osteria, Rieterstr./ecke Rückertstr

Zeit:

19 Uhr 

Zusatinformation:

bei schönem Wetter natürlich Aussen ;-)



P.S. Anwesenheitspflicht   * 


Grüße coffee


----------



## TortureKing (19. Mai 2004)

MELD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smerles (19. Mai 2004)

Bin dabei


----------



## Altitude (19. Mai 2004)

bin ich in Berlin...

auf WM-Vorbereitungen und Probefeiern


----------



## blacksurf (19. Mai 2004)

*freu* mich
bin dabei  
Blacksurf


----------



## Frazer (19. Mai 2004)

*dabeibin*


----------



## showman (19. Mai 2004)

Bin dabei X zwei   

@ Clover, willst du mit uns fahren?

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (19. Mai 2004)

@showman 
dachte du weilst schon in slowenien *wunder* ?


----------



## smerles (19. Mai 2004)

@Showman: Gern


----------



## sunflower (26. Mai 2004)

*auchdabeibin* Solang nix dazwischen kommt...


----------



## Coffee (3. Juni 2004)

hallöchen,
wollte nur den ordner kurz nach oben heben um an den pizzaplaudertermin zu erinnern *gg*


grüßle coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (3. Juni 2004)

Da fällt mir ein....

Sollte jmd ne Mitfahrgelegenheit so aus der Laufer Ecke brauchen, wärs für mich kein Problem   

Einfach bescheid geben.....


----------



## TortureKing (3. Juni 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Da fällt mir ein....
> 
> Sollte jmd ne Mitfahrgelegenheit so aus der Laufer Ecke brauchen, wärs für mich kein Problem
> 
> Einfach bescheid geben.....


Biete auch Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Eibach an .... der/diejenige kann dann auf meiner Stange mitfahren


----------



## sunflower (3. Juni 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Biete auch Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Eibach an .... der/diejenige kann dann auf meiner Stange mitfahren


Du Sau!


----------



## emka (3. Juni 2004)

hmmm - können da auch zugereiste Neulinge hinkommen?


----------



## TortureKing (3. Juni 2004)

emka schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm - können da auch zugereiste Neulinge hinkommen?


Chlor .... ich darf ja auch


----------



## TortureKing (3. Juni 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Du Sau!


Wenn ich jetzt noch sage das mein Rrohr auch noch oversized (aber trotzdem nicht stabiler ist als andere), denkt Ihr Euch sicher auch wieder was  schlimmes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (3. Juni 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> denkt Ihr Euch sicher auch wieder was  schlimmes



Wieso "ihr Euch" ... ????!!!!!
Ich z.B. hab nu überhaupt nix schlimmes gedacht.... da sieht man mal wieder wie versaut die Jungend so ist


----------



## Coffee (3. Juni 2004)

@ emka,

klaro jeder ist willkommen, vorallem frischfleisch *lach*


nee im ernst, gerne. findest du es alleine oder soll ich oder jemand helfen?

grüße coffee


----------



## emka (3. Juni 2004)

@Coffee
..Frischfleisch    

Ich schaff das schon - bin ja schon groß! Werde noch meine Freundin mitbringen - sie ist sowieso fürs Kartenlesen zuständig  . 

Werden wir uns in dem Laden verlaufen oder seit fallt ihr schon (un)angenehm auf, wenn man reinkommt??


----------



## Coffee (3. Juni 2004)

keine sorge, verlauen kannst du dich dort nicht ;-) und erkennen wirst du uns auch sicherlich ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## Coffee (10. Juni 2004)

*erinnerung*



Freitagist pizzaplauder. habe den tisch wie immer für 19 uhr reserviert. bei schönem und warmen wetter sitzen wir draussen ;-)

grüße bis dann

coffee


----------



## Frazer (10. Juni 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> bei schönem und warmen wetter sitzen wir draussen ;-)




Ich glaub eher, dass uns dieses Vergnügen nicht gegönnt sein wird......


----------



## sunflower (10. Juni 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub eher, dass uns dieses Vergnügen nicht gegönnt sein wird......


...was durchaus sehr schade ist...


----------



## blacksurf (10. Juni 2004)

Hey, bischen mehr Optimismus bitte!


----------



## Frazer (10. Juni 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, bischen mehr Optimismus bitte!



Das ist kein Schwarzsehen, des ist einfach nur Realismus


----------



## biker-wug (10. Juni 2004)

Ich muß leider schon wieder passen, echt schade, aber das ist echt schon der dritte Pizzaplauder an dem ich nicht kann!

Aber nachdem ich es jetzt geschafft hab morgen Frei zu haben, ist jetzt mein Auto kaputt, echt zum Kotzen!

Also, hoffentlich das nächste mal!!

ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (10. Juni 2004)

@ biker-wug,

ey aldrr, guggsd du hier 

Gruß Showman


----------



## biker-wug (11. Juni 2004)

HAHAHA!!

Der war gut!

Allerdings ist es so, daß ich heute abend um sechs in die Werkstatt gehe, und da versuche das ganze zu reparieren, weil ich morgen nach Italien fahren will, mit dem Auto das nicht mehr mag!!

Das ist meine Problematik, wenn ich es mal so ausdrücken darf!!

Leute ich wünsch euch allen viel Spaß heute abend!!

Und ich denke an euch, wenn ich in Italien ne leckker Pizza futtere!!!

Ciao!!!


----------



## TortureKing (11. Juni 2004)

.. hab ich Hunger .........


----------



## Coffee (11. Juni 2004)

hab extra schon das mittagessen ausfallen lassen. damit so ne riesenpizza in meinen bauchi passt *lach*


grüßle coffee


----------



## TortureKing (11. Juni 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hab extra schon das mittagessen ausfallen lassen. damit so ne riesenpizza in meinen bauchi passt *lach*
> 
> 
> grüßle coffee


Falscher Weg .... extra viel zu Mittag Essen damit sich der Magen weitet 
..... so schrumpft er und Du machst auf der Hälfte des Weges schlapp ..... keine Sorge ich greif Dir dann schon unter .... den Teller


----------



## TortureKing (11. Juni 2004)

Schön war´s ..... geschmeckt hat´s ..... gelacht haben wir ...... viel Blödsinn erzählt haben wir ..... Fachgesimpelt habt Ihr ..... alles in allem ein sehr gelungener Abend  .

der Retromann in Glanzhöschen 

P.S. Und wer auf der Heimfahrt nicht nass geworden ist, ist ein Autofluffi


----------



## smerles (12. Juni 2004)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## blacksurf (12. Juni 2004)

TortureKing: wo bleiben die Bilder? Wir wollen die erlesene Modenschau betrachten  


blacksurf


----------



## Coffee (12. Juni 2004)

Danke danke danke, für die allgemeine einhaltung des klischees über uns   wir können eben doch nur über bikes labern, wein trinken, pizza essen und über die nächsten retrovorhaben plaudern. ein gelungener abend   wie immer. die planung für das retrobiken läuft an. vielleicht könntet ihr mir mal grob schreiben ob lieber unter der woche oder am we? und ca in welcher woche ;-))


grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (12. Juni 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Danke danke danke, für die allgemeine einhaltung des klischees über uns   wir können eben doch nur über bikes labern, wein trinken, pizza essen und über die nächsten retrovorhaben plaudern. ein gelungener abend   wie immer. die planung für das retrobiken läuft an. vielleicht könntet ihr mir mal grob schreiben ob lieber unter der woche oder am we? und ca in welcher woche ;-))
> 
> 
> grüße coffee




Mahlzeit!

Bin eh noch am überlegen, ob ich überhaupt Retro-tauglich bin... in meinem zarten Alter      ... oder tuns da meine 11 Jahre MTB-Erfahrung dann doch?! Hab übrigens mein allererstes Trikot auch noch im Schrank.... des will aber wirklich keiner sehn...

Mir wär n WE im Übrigen immer lieber, unter der Woche hätte ich meist zeitkoordinationstechnische Probleme   

Grüße
Murat

P.S. der Abend war wirklich spassig.... und hauptsache, des Material passt


----------



## TortureKing (12. Juni 2004)

Wann wir biken ist egal ... Hauptsache bald 

P.S. Wegen dem Retro & Klettern vor ca. 17 Jahren .......

wer nicht beim Pizzaplauder dabei war, oder sonst welche dummen Bemerkungen ablassen will  .... Fresse halten


----------



## blacksurf (12. Juni 2004)

och niedlich


----------



## showman (12. Juni 2004)

Aaaahhhrrrrgssss,

meine Augen   

Habe heute noch ein paar Gemeinheiten entdeckt. Samstag könnt ihr dann zeigen was ihr könnt. Da fahr ich die Tour dann komplett mit dem Panzer also gemütlich. Hab heute beim auschecken aus Versehen meine Tretlagerachse vom Marin abgebrochen (scheiß Leichtbau CC Schrott), soviel zum Thema anspruchsvoll (keine Angst TortureKing, kann alles umfahren werden. Wird dir gefallen). Ein nettes Wirtshaus hab ich auch ausgetestet. Apfelküchle mit Vanilleeis und Sahne, mmmmmhhhhh. Freiwillige zum mitfahren???

Gruß Showman


----------



## Beelzebub (12. Juni 2004)

gggggg* als alter kletterkönich könntest du meinen chef event. kennen.

@showman: hmpf 10uhr ist ja voll unchristlich. ich muss leider bis um 13uhr worken. wäre aber halt schon in wendelstein.


aha retrobiken...... bezieht sich das aufs alter des rades oder dürfen da nur ältere semester mitbiken? kann ja zum glück beides vorweisen


----------



## TortureKing (13. Juni 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaahhhrrrrgssss,
> 
> meine Augen
> 
> ...



dabei  ... ich mach dann den Film wenn ihr boilt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (13. Juni 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> gggggg* als alter kletterkönich könntest du meinen chef event. kennen.
> 
> @showman: hmpf 10uhr ist ja voll unchristlich. ich muss leider bis um 13uhr worken. wäre aber halt schon in wendelstein.
> 
> ...


Das war auf die Klamotte bezogen  ... wer ein altes Rad hat .... umso besser


----------



## showman (13. Juni 2004)

Moin Beelze,

bis Wendelstein brauchen wir ja auch ne Stunde, dann wärs ja schon elf und da ist ja schon fast Mittag und von Mittag bis 1 ist ja auch nur ne Stunde. Also mach ne Stunde eher Schluß. Samstag ist halt besser wegen den Wanderern am Kanal und in der Schlucht.

Gruß Showman


----------



## sunflower (13. Juni 2004)

@ TortureKing
*rofl* weiß ja jetzt echt nicht, was ich an den pics am faszinierendsten finde: die Glanzhöschen, den Hut oder die Frisur...


----------



## smerles (14. Juni 2004)

Klasse Bilder!


----------



## TortureKing (16. Juni 2004)

@Mamma .... wasnu mit Terminen ?
Retrobiken / Eisdielenbiking / NormaloBiken / .... mach doch mal


----------



## Frazer (16. Juni 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> @Mamma .... wasnu mit Terminen ?
> Retrobiken / Eisdielenbiking / NormaloBiken / .... mach doch mal




Könnte es sein, dass Deine Freizeit momentan nicht wirklich ausgelastet ist?!


----------



## TortureKing (16. Juni 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte es sein, dass Deine Freizeit momentan nicht wirklich ausgelastet ist?!


.... sagen wir mal eher ... ich will sie sinnvoller nutzen


----------



## blacksurf (16. Juni 2004)

@TortureKing

ruf doch selber mal auf!
Dafür ist doch das Forum da
Nich nur immer warten das andere was machen!

blacksurf


----------



## TortureKing (16. Juni 2004)

naja .... wollt der Mamma nicht ins Handwerk pfuschen ..... ich wart noch bis morgen früh ...... 7:00Uhr ist sie immer online


----------



## Coffee (17. Juni 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> naja .... wollt der Mamma nicht ins Handwerk pfuschen ..... ich wart noch bis morgen früh ...... 7:00Uhr ist sie immer online




*gg* mami gibtdie erlaubnis das unser tortureking einen aufruf starten darf *lach*

de im ernst, hatte die letzten tage wirklich einiges zu tun. und es geht mir auch nciht so toll (gesundheitlich) aber das maht ja nix. dafür kannst du ja schonmal in einem EXTRA (besser ist das) threat das thema/terminangebot starten. zum retrobiken komme ich natürlich ;-)) und wenn ich kriechen muss *scherzmach*

also mach ;-)


grüßle coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (17. Juni 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> *gg* mami gibtdie erlaubnis das unser tortureking einen aufruf starten darf *lach*
> 
> de im ernst, hatte die letzten tage wirklich einiges zu tun. und es geht mir auch nciht so toll (gesundheitlich) aber das maht ja nix. dafür kannst du ja schonmal in einem EXTRA (besser ist das) threat das thema/terminangebot starten. zum retrobiken komme ich natürlich ;-)) und wenn ich kriechen muss *scherzmach*
> 
> ...


ok Mamma ..... als braves Kind mach ich mich gleich heute an die Umsetzung ...... 

P.S. gute Besserung .....


----------

